# Sandy vs. NERBs



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Most of you know who, or at least heard of, the NERBs and/or Billy Vivona are. Well, Billy has made it a mission to help as many people as possible when it comes to building rods and decorative wraps. The information that is out there right now wouldn't be if it wasn't for Billy. Sandy wiped his place out. What was his shop where he held numerous NERBs meetings is wasted. Lathes, bandsaw, stock, other tools...they all got flooded. As I type this, I still don't think he has power.

In an effort to help him get back on his feet, Mudhole is selling a T-shirt for NERBs hurricane relief. Please check it out and consider purchasing one.
http://www.mudhole.com/Gear/T-Shirts/NERBS-Hurricane-Sandy-Relief-Effort-T-Shirt

If the link is an infraction of any rules, I apologize in advance.

Robert


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

nevermind.......................


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

(Use the promo code, nerbs, for free shipping when ordering one.)


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

or you can send whatever little cash you want to donate using paypal to [email protected].
http://rodbuilding.org/read.php?2,396154


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

good looking shirt for a very worthy cause,like robert said billy and his boys have given so much to the rod building community free of charge or for very little on the net and in seminars we owe them this bit help.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Done!
Thanks for pointing this out Robert.
Nice to help some that have contributed a lot here.


----------

